# I Made Love To A Girl



## Max Seigel (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow. I can't believe it. I actually made out with a girl, for over an hour. Basically, we did everything except for intercourse (although she really wanted me to do it, I just chose to wait (I'm a virgin by the way). So the quick story is I went out with her today, and after eating dinner, I ended up taking her back to my house. Things just progressed from there. We were watching TV and we both looked at each other, and there was a moment. I think we both felt it and then immediately started making out. Things progressed rapidly from that point.
I've literally gone from a nobody, from getting 0 interest from girls, from getting rejected so many times, to actually getting to the point of making love to a girl. On top of that, I've had to fight all of my limiting beliefs, that I don't deserve to be loved, that I won't find love, that I'm not good enough to be loved, that I'm worthless. Along with all my irrational insecurities, it seemed like a losing battle to even try to get to this point. All this BS in my head has plagued me all my life, but this time, I was able to push past it and do something I wasn't sure I would ever be able to do. So many times, it felt so impossible. I wanted to give up, but I never allowed myself to. 
In some ways it's hard to believe. It's hard to believe that a girl would actually like and want me in that way. I kept spinning it in my head that it isn't real, that she doesn't like me, there's no way she could like me like that. Nobody likes me like that. Even when she said I like you a lot and want you.... I still didn't believe her. Which made me realize that the saying that you can't love someone until you love yourself is a misconception. The truth is that you can't be loved if you don't love yourself, because you will always find an excuse, even when they do in fact love you. 
The level of difficulty, especially for someone like me and all of us on this forum, is extremely high. Pushing past all the rejection is brutally difficult. But that's not all. Exposing yourself and becoming vulnerable combined with having to fight your negative and limiting beliefs makes this seem almost impossible. But I did it! I proved myself wrong!
I don't know what else to say except that I am grateful. I've worked really hard on myself after hitting rock bottom over 4 years ago. I'm always trying to be a better person than I was before, always trying to learn and improve and give to others and help them. Progress can be painful. Growth is painful. Change is painful. But I know that I cannot accept the life I've lived. I know my potential is so much more. I must keep going no matter what. But I had to post this to recognize my accomplishment.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

That is so terrific! Im so happy for you!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Aww you use the word love, you little romantic you. Congrats Max!


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Aww...what an uplifting post! I'm really happy for you. Best of luck with the rest of your journey.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Max Seigel said:


> Wow. I can't believe it. I actually made out with a girl, for over an hour. Basically, we did everything except for intercourse (although she really wanted me to do it, I just chose to wait (I'm a virgin by the way). So the quick story is I went out with her today, and after eating dinner, I ended up taking her back to my house. Things just progressed from there. We were watching TV and we both looked at each other, and there was a moment. I think we both felt it and then immediately started making out. Things progressed rapidly from that point.
> I've literally gone from a nobody, from getting 0 interest from girls, from getting rejected so many times, to actually getting to the point of making love to a girl. On top of that, I've had to fight all of my limiting beliefs, that I don't deserve to be loved, that I won't find love, that I'm not good enough to be loved, that I'm worthless. Along with all my irrational insecurities, it seemed like a losing battle to even try to get to this point. All this BS in my head has plagued me all my life, but this time, I was able to push past it and do something I wasn't sure I would ever be able to do. So many times, it felt so impossible. I wanted to give up, but I never allowed myself to.
> In some ways it's hard to believe. It's hard to believe that a girl would actually like and want me in that way. I kept spinning it in my head that it isn't real, that she doesn't like me, there's no way she could like me like that. Nobody likes me like that. Even when she said I like you a lot and want you.... I still didn't believe her. Which made me realize that the saying that you can't love someone until you love yourself is a misconception. The truth is that you can't be loved if you don't love yourself, because you will always find an excuse, even when they do in fact love you.
> The level of difficulty, especially for someone like me and all of us on this forum, is extremely high. Pushing past all the rejection is brutally difficult. But that's not all. Exposing yourself and becoming vulnerable combined with having to fight your negative and limiting beliefs makes this seem almost impossible. But I did it! I proved myself wrong!
> I don't know what else to say except that I am grateful. I've worked really hard on myself after hitting rock bottom over 4 years ago. I'm always trying to be a better person than I was before, always trying to learn and improve and give to others and help them. Progress can be painful. Growth is painful. Change is painful. But I know that I cannot accept the life I've lived. I know my potential is so much more. I must keep going no matter what. But I had to post this to recognize my accomplishment.


Exactly how I've been feeling man. Congrats on your accomplishments and keep fighting the demons!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Usually when people say they made love they mean they had sex but still congrats, keep improving bro.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome, man!


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

This is very cool. I am glad you are making progress in this area of your life 

Yeah, I recently had a great time with a woman and we went back to her hotel one day and we had really good sex 
she was from out of town.... only here in my area for a few weeks.. but we met via that internet and 
had a great time together. We also had some good conversations and it was all good. 

but she does not live in my area > so it is something that wont last 
but at least we had some good times together.


----------

